

Facebook for Android has a bug that lets you send messages without Messenger app - Billybauld
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/26/facebook-for-android-has-an-odd-quirk-that-lets-you-send-messages-without-installing-the-messenger-app/

======
Billybauld
This is weird. Anyone have any idea why this happens?

